# Funny Seafoam story...could have been bad.



## meb58 (Jun 22, 2009)

I used Seafoam in my duaghter's 2000 2.0 golf this past weekend. The car has about 160K miles on it and she never checks the oil nor does it get changed often. So I decided that a little intervention was necessary. 
I have never used ZSeafoam before but read that the engine/exhaust might smoke a bit initially.
She called right after installing Seafoam and said her car was smoking really bad...I almost said don't worry, it's the Seafoam. She drove back to the house in a cloud of smoke and steam...the plastic flange that attaches to the head on the driver's side broke. The line going to the oil cooler broke right off.
A timely cooincidence!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

lol, good thing she came back.


----------



## deniska (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Funny Seafoam story...could have been bad. (meb58)*

i do the seafom. but i put it in the oil before the oil change ( only 1/2 of the can and let the angine running for about 25 min. then change the oil... add the rest of the can to the gas tank and fill it up.... it works just fine!!!


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

I did it in my 98 VR6 and it worked awesome! about 1/3rd of the can in the tank, 1/3rd through a vacuum line, and the rest in the oil. Through the oil it didn't smoke a bit and I had it in for about 300 miles +/-. The smoke came from sucking it into the vacuum line and that lasted about 20 minutes. Smoothed the idle up quite a bit.


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: (dr.chop)*

Seafoam in oil = BAD








It thins out the oil, and is terrible for the motor http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
(assuming you put like half the bottle in there)
BUT, its perfectly ok to put some in there, let it run for a few minutes before changing the oil
Just dont dump it in your crakcase, and then drive around for 3000 miles.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by Michael Cahill at 6:01 PM 10-12-2009_


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Cahill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Cahill* »_Seafoam in oil = BAD.
Just dont dump it in your crankcase, and then drive around for 3000 miles.... 

Instead of using seafoam..... I have used half quart of ATF and half a quart of diesel, and let the engine idle for ten minutes prior to draining the oil.


----------



## 19jetta91 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (hazw8st)*

people put like 1/3 in the oil and drive for about 40-50 miles, then do an oil change


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_lol, good thing she came back.


----------



## Toadster (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: (hazw8st)*

mmm seafoam








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BP03BEwPRxs


----------



## kmf (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Toadster)*

Years ago I had a Saturn that had the stuck ring issue so I poured a bottle of Seafoam into the oil and started it up.
I let it idle while I was doing something else inside the garage. I came out like 20 minutes later and it had literally filled half of the neighborhood with smoke. Someone up the street called to find out if I knew which house was burning down.
I would shut it off, wait like an hour for all the smoke to clear out, and then start it back up so it could idle for a while. It smoked like this for hours. It was so bad I decided to wait until the middle of the night to drive so there wouldn't be any cars on the road.


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

seafoam in the oil is perfectly fine if you aren't trying to run the car for thousands of miles. I put it in my VR6 for about 200-300 miles, and my 1.8t I just did for maybe 50 miles. I will do it again on the next change for the turbo since I had less than 1/3rd of a can...Just need to find a vacuum line to suck it through for the top end on the turbo...It really smoothed out the VR a lot!


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (dr.chop)*

just pay attention of how watered down the oil comes off when you drain it...


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

mine wasn't bad, but again I didn't even use half a can. Did smooth it out a bit, but I will do it again on the next change.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Unless the engine has gotten really messed up and sludged, I wouldn't put anything into the oil--seafoam, ATF, whatever. Just drain it out hot when you do a change.


----------

